# Castellanismes



## Cracker Jack

Hola als meus amics catalans.  Aquesta vegada la meva pregunta es tracta de castellanismes en català.  Sovint, els estrangers i altres espanyols no cataloparlants dir frases qui es traduix directament de castella a català.

Poc donar alguns exemples:

1. Tinc que - Tengo que (he de)
2. A lo millor - A lo mejor (potser)
3. Llevo 2 anys aquí (He estat aquí des de 2 anys)
4. Torno a començar (Vuelvo a empezar)

Podeu posar mes exemples?  No voldria fer els errors de castellanisme.  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Laia

Barbarismes:

He trobat en aquesta web: http://www.racocatala.com/forum/llegir.php?idf=6&fil=1231

Poso aquí uns exemples dels que surten:

Despues: *Després *
Puesto: *Lloc* 
Semafuru: *Semàfor *
pues/pos: *Doncs *
deport: *esport *
Cantitat: *Quantitat *
Casi: *Gairebé*
cuartu de bany: *cambra de bany*
Bueno: *Bé*
Vale: *d'acord*
emputxar: *empènyer*
caure's: *caure*
cumpleanys:* aniversari*
oju: *compte*
enterar: *assabentar* 
averiguar: *esbrinar* 
de cara a: *amb vista a* 
vivenda: *habitatge *
inclús: *fins i tot *
xiste: *acudit*
bocata: *entrepà*
berberechos: *escopinyes*
atún:* tonyina *


----------



## Laia

Per cert,
"Llevo 2 anys aquí" no ho diu ningú  Diem "Porto 2 anys aquí". Crec que és correcte.
"Torno a començar" és correcte. On és l'error??  



			
				Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> 1. Tinc que - Tengo que (he de)
> 2. A lo millor - A lo mejor (potser)
> 3. Llevo 2 anys aquí (He estat aquí des de 2 anys)
> 4. Torno a començar (Vuelvo a empezar)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Gràcies Laia.  He pensat que no es diu en català ''Torno a començar.  No savia que era una frase correcta.  També gràcies per la resposta llarga.


----------



## Laia

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Gràcies Laia. He pensat que no es diu en català ''Torno a començar. No sa*b*ia que era una frase correcta. També gràcies per la resposta llarga.


 
No passa res. De fet, la cançó de l'anunci que feien fa poc per la tele per potenciar l'ús del català deia: "Parlo sense vergonya, parlo amb llibertat, i si m'equivoco torno a començar"

Fins una altra,
Laia


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> "Llevo 2 anys aquí" no ho diu ningú  Diem "Porto 2 anys aquí". Crec que és correcte.



No, no és correcte. Se sent moltíssim i ho diem tots, però és literal del castellà. Hauria de ser "fa dos anys que estic aquí". En català les coses no es porten en aquest sentit de quantitat. Tampoc seria "porto tot el dia estudiant", hauria de ser "tot el dia que estudio" o alguna cosa així...


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> No, no és correcte. Se sent moltíssim i ho diem tots, però és literal del castellà. Hauria de ser "fa dos anys que estic aquí". En català les coses no es porten en aquest sentit de quantitat. Tampoc seria "porto tot el dia estudiant", hauria de ser "tot el dia que estudio" o alguna cosa així...


 
Vaja... però vaig posar "crec que és correcte" 

Aaaaii això de ser xava em traïciona... jajaja


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> hahhahahha al final has decidit que sí que ets xava?


  
No ho sé betulina... és molt complicat.
Seguint la definició del diccionari... doncs no! Però seguint la teva definició, doncs sí.
Uffff

EDIT: aaaaarggg betulina! No agafis la meva mania d'esborrar posts...


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> No ho sé betulina... és molt complicat.
> Seguint la definició del diccionari... doncs no! Però seguint la teva definició, doncs sí.
> Uffff
> 
> EDIT: aaaaarggg betulina! No agafis la meva mania d'esborrar posts...



hahahahhahahahha  És que n'he vist tants d'esborrats, que tot s'enganxa! 
(què faig amb aquest...  ...ens renyaran..)


----------



## mithrellas

Jo el que he sentit molt sovint (i fa mal sentir-ho) és:

"estic donant un vistaso" en comptes de p. ex. "faig una ullada"


----------



## Mei

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Jo el que he sentit molt sovint (i fa mal sentir-ho) és:
> 
> "estic donant un vistaso" en comptes de p. ex. "faig una ullada"


 
Sí, jo he sentit: Vaig a fer un vistaso 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Aquesta és horrible, de les que fan més mal...  

A què sap aquest menjar?
A què té gust aquest menjar?

Ostres! Ara tinc un dubte... què seria correcte:
_A què té gust?_ O _De què té gust?  _





			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Sí, jo he sentit: Vaig a fer un vistaso


Reconec que parlant, això del vistassu sí que ho dic...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Aquesta és horrible, de les que fan més mal...
> 
> A què sap aquest menjar?
> A què té gust aquest menjar?


ups  , sí es pot utilitzar el verb "saber" per sabor, gust. 

*3 *_intr_ _1 _Tenir tal o tal sabor o olor. "_Aquest llard sap a ranci."_

ai, ai, ai! 
_què li donarem que li sàpiga bo?_


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> ups  , sí es pot utilitzar el verb "saber" per sabor, gust.
> 
> *3 *_intr_ _1 _Tenir tal o tal sabor o olor. "_Aquest llard sap a ranci."_
> 
> ai, ai, ai!
> _què li donarem que li sàpiga bo?_


 
  No pot ser veritat!!

    Que fort! Però... uoooo

_Panses i figues i nous i olives... panses i figues i mel i mató_


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> No pot ser veritat!!
> 
> Que fort! Però... uoooo
> 
> _Panses i figues i nous i olives... panses i figues i mel i mató_


et *sap* greu?


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> et *sap* greu?


 
La *saps* llarga, tu


----------

